# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Program Manager

## Petr1980

Здравствуйте.

На всех трех компьютерах в нашей семье, где установлены копии Windows 10 (лицензионные) периодически при выключении компьютера появляется сообщение, что программа *Program Manager* мешает выключить комп. Хотел спросить, может кто знает, это действительно вредоносная программа или нет? Заранее спасибо!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Здравствуйте.
Нет, это не вредоносная программа. Встречается часто у пользователей Windows 10, является недоработкой или особенностью.

----------

*Никита Соловьев*

----------


## Petr1980

Спасибо!

----------


## rodocop

Обычно это говорит о несовместимости драйверов. Особенно, если Десятки получены обновлением прошлых версий системы.

*Рекомендации*: скачать наиболее новые драйвера для вашей материнской платы и комплектухи, снести старые драйвера, поставить новые с нуля.

Начать с видеокарты. Сносить видеодрайвера утилитой DDU.
Если не помогло - переустанавливать драйвера на чипсет и все остальное.

Если же изначально решили менять все дрова разом, то начинать надо наоборот - с чипсета.

----------


## Sergey1989

> Здравствуйте.
> Нет, это не вредоносная программа. Встречается часто у пользователей Windows 10, является недоработкой или особенностью.


А что значит, недоработкой, или ее особенностью?

----------

